# Diamond Creek vs. Pearce Ferry (Grand Canyon Takeout)



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Pearce Ferry is MUCH cheaper: shorter shuttle, NO Indian fees.

Adds a day of great rapids, adds a great hike, adds more time in the Canyon!


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

I too vote for Pearce Ferry! No fees, no long drive up a bad road, no working around the schedules of the Indian's trips. Just better all around. And yes, you do get to see the waterfall in a cave at Travertine Creek, and you get to run Killer-Fang Rapid. Really, the only drawback I can think of is the paucity of campsites below Spencer's Canyon. We camped at 261, despite the continuous procession of Indian helicopters, because we hadn't seen any other possibility for hours.

We ran Pearce Ferry Rapid, but that was before it turned vicious. There was no take-out at Pearce Ferry at the time, so we were on our way to South Cove.

We mounted up a 3-horse Nissan outboard at Bridge City, strapped all 5 rafts together, and motored out from there. Very relaxing two day cruise. It was wonderful to hit the clear, warm water of Lake Mead after 21 days of ice-cold silt. We camped on a beach a short distance from South Cove and did a morning take-out the next day.


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm going in February and heading to Pearce. 

This just looks too easy to pass up:


----------



## mgpaddler (May 3, 2009)

I took out at Pierce on my last trip in March of this year. After 24 take outs at Diamond I was amazed at what I've been missing. I could do without the Helicopters but would likely never consider Diamond again. Would prefer to have a motor for the last day but found the current moved us right along just fine. Have not tried a night float but many friends have and really enjoyed it. Diamond to Separation is well worth the extra time.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

the biggest disadvantage by far taking out at pierce is the relentless helicopter apocalypse now war zone from just below the last rapids to pierce.

of course it is much cheaper to take out at pierce, but consider the cost of 2 or 3 extra days off work.

so if you have the time go for pierce and consider a way to blast through that last 30 miles of helicopter alley as there is hardly any camping anyway.


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Do the helos die off in the winter?


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Bring potato guns and pick off some helios. Between the Hualapie air force and navy it can get to be a bit much. But there's some pretty canyon down there.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

brandob9 said:


> Do the helos die off in the winter?


 
Nope


----------



## melissawd (Apr 20, 2005)

So, as mentioned above the camping is very slim below Separation. The current does move along very well and indeed the helos suck. Whatever. It's worth it. So, this last spring I did a trip at flows between 6K and 12K. We hiked Travertine Canyon mile 229.3 and it is really nice (short). Camped at Bridge Canyon mile 235.2 and it was ok - small group - with an OK hike. We had no head winds the following day and floated to seperation and hiked, floated on and camped at mile 259 on the right on a a micro-bar/ledge a water level. It was truley tiny. Helocopters landed across the river on the rim and we were within hollering distance of the passengers. We toasted them and yelled at them in a friendly way. The next morning we got an early start and floated (still no headwinds) and hiked really lovely Coumbine Falls Canyon at mile 274.9 Left ( hard to spot), then floated/rowed into the wind a short while to mile 277.5 on the right. Here we camped on some ledges. The good part of this was that we were still in the canyon, and not near any other campers. It is small and offers a very small kitchen and maybe 4 tent sites max. Right after that, the next morning, we floated on to Pearce Ferry passing huge beach camps on at 279 and at 280. There were multiple groups camping at both both spots, but it was easy access and sand - so if you are into a big party scene this may the place for you - if you are into a last night pary with the folks you came with, the ledge camp may be the way to go. I hope I always can go on to Pearce. It was super relaxing, but I guess we got lucky in that we had very little head winds - like a half a day of head winds below Diamond. The current is moving, though the water is flat. Enjoy!


----------



## Shell-Belle Boise (Oct 1, 2010)

I ran it through pearce right after the flood. That would be my recommendation. If i remember correctly Devils Fang is after the reservation and it was a pretty good rapid. Been a while so don't quote me on that.


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

*No Question...*

...take out at Pearce- 231, 232, 234 and 237 are all fantastic rapids. The side hiking in the lower gorge is fantastic-Travertine, Bridge, Spencer, Seperation, and many spots waiting for you to discover. The history in this stretch, from Powell and the drama at seperation to the Hydes and their run through fang falls is enough to distract from the snout rigs and helos. Night floats down this section are RAD! 

You could run Pearce F in a boat and hike back up-I commend your ambition but after paddling 270 miles to get there, the allure of cold beer and a smooth ramp may have you thinking twice. Diamond Creek continues to beat up on your rig and your wallett. Such a great stretch of the big ditch usually overlooked by most-


----------



## moetown (May 8, 2007)

The opening of Pearce allows many new options. Typcially people will takeout at Diamond Creek at 10 am in the morning after the ramp is open. The afternoon before, many trips bump down to 220m and derig, setup camp, sleep, rerig, row down, and de rig after 10 am because the ramp is closed. Oh yah it costs approx $1200. 

Here's the Pierce way taking out the same day: The same trip can pass 220m between noon and 2pm and row down past the last rapid 236m gneiss canyon. Depending how your doing on time you can tie the boats together frame to frame, put the outside oars in the center wherever between boats, and cook on the boat if your late.... or pull over and do dinner. From Seperation 240m to 280m the no paddle float takes between 12-15 hours. So if you push off at 7pm you will arrive at Pearce at 7am or later. If you are on time, you will be derigged and heading home before the Diamond Creekers can even pay there dues much less start derigging. So contrary to what people may believe? You don't need more days to do Diamond Creek Down. If you are driving through Flagstaff it takes the same amount of time to drive from Diamond Creek to Flagstaff as Pierce to Flagstaff. I suggest taking RT66 its mellower and takes the same time. Super cheap shuttle as rrshuttleservice.com

Some folks that may not like the nightfloat are light sleepers, NRS frames, and rickety folks. For peeing on the nightfloat we just deflate the self bailing floors for the gals. Pee bucket on the floor of the bow is common as well. Advantages to the nightfloat you never know the giant sacred flying machines are flying through the sacred canyon. It would be nice if someone would put christmas lights on the sacred toilet seat as a marker to know where you are. Across from the sacred toilet seat is a not published island camp at 264.5m for day floaters. The helicopter traffic is no doubt an abomination 

Brady


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

Literally just got home from pierce. we did a night float and totally wrecked a boat in killer fang falls, pics to come. I loved it, some in the group said they would not do it again. The night float was rad, hitting the killer fang, not so rad.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

liquidchaos said:


> Literally just got home from pierce. we did a night float and totally wrecked a boat in killer fang falls, pics to come. I loved it, some in the group said they would not do it again. The night float was rad, hitting the killer fang, not so rad.


 
Ah, don't most night floats start BELOW Killer Fang Rapid???


----------

